# [SOLVED] How to open command prompt before logging in



## Adamhumbug

I would like to find out how to open command prompt without having to log in.


----------



## Placehold

*Re: How to open command prompt before logging in*

Hello Adamhumbug

1. Restart PC tapping *F8* until you get into the *Boot Options* menu

2. You can select *Startup Repair* whcich should allow you to enter the *Recovery Console* where you can select *Command Prompt*
(Only if you have preinstalled Vista)


Alternatively if your having issues

1. Restart PC tapping *F8* until you get into the *Boot Options* menu

2. Select *Safe Mode With Command Prompt*

Regards





Craig


----------



## jenae

Hi Placehold, I thought you needed to have the Vista DVD in the drive then boot from the CD\dvd drive to access the startup repair or use a command prompt from there, I know you can get a cmd from safe mode with F8 just how F8 gets you to startup repair etc...

"1. Restart PC tapping F8 until you get into the Boot Options menu

2. You can select Startup Repair whcich should allow you to enter the Recovery Console where you can select Command Prompt
(Only if you have preinstalled Vista)"


----------



## Placehold

> 2. You can select Start up Repair which should allow you to enter the Recovery Console where you can select Command Prompt
> (*Only if you have pre installed Vista*)


Hey

With regards to disks and pre installed software, I'm seeing a lot of people recently who have purchased there PC from a store with Vista already installed onto a hidden "Recovery Partition". This is known as *OEM : Original Equipment Manufacturer*, The manufacturer will buy the software and install it in the PC during the manufacturing of the PC.

This is helpful as you do not need a disk or several in some cases to reinstall the operating system if anything happens, it is also handy as you can use this partition to access the *Recovery Console* which has the Command prompt stored in it. 

For those that bought an XP machine and upgraded to Vista or bought a PC with the upgrade version of Vista, you will have the disk.

1. Reboot PC with disk in the drive

2. Press any key to boot from disk and use the recovery console 

:smile:

From my memory there is no other way to access command prompt before logging in on Vista.

Regards





Craig


----------



## jenae

Hi, yes I know about OEM it's just that I have never seen F8 used to access this it is usually F2 or F10 .


----------



## Placehold

Hahahahahahaha ooops my bad

That's my fault for not checking my post before posting lmao

Regards




Craig


----------

